# Omni Interlocken Golf Course Boulder Colorado



## ABGolf58 (Apr 28, 2012)

I recently played 18 holes out of the 27 at Omni Interlocken Resort which is located on Hwy 36 half way between Denver and Boulder.

To read my review click on the link if you have played there before please share your experience either here of at the bottom of the review page.


----------



## stonjohn4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I recently played the Casablanca Golf Course in Mesquite NV.. I wrote about my experience here Golf Casablanca Resort Mesquite Nevada
If you have played Casablanca before, share you experience at he bottom of the linked page.


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

*Las Vegas Golf*

Played in Casablanca once and it's a great experience..


----------

